# Betta prices!



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm just wondering how much certain breeds of bettas cost for others around the world!  

For me, I live in Tasmania, Australia (little triangle down the bottom of Aus just in case someone didn't know) and I just received a catalogue from one of the pet shops I frequently visit, price for a male CT is *$13.95*, for a male VT* $9.95* and I bought my newest boy Ben labelled as a HM for *$33*. It's rare for the pet shops here to get anything other than a CT in and usually if you want something more "fancy" you have to go to a privately run business and there is a couple around me and usually the fish are in better condition. :-D


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! Costs so much! I live in California in the US and off the top of my head the chain store pricing goes a little like this in my area;

Half Moons- $10
Elephant Ears- $16-$20
Rose Tails - $20
Veil Tails - $2-$4

Can't say I've ever actually looked at the crowntail prices though. But Petco apparently sells them at around $3.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow, so cheap! I'm jealous, but I guess it's a good thing or I'd have a billion bettas!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Around here, from what I've seen, this is about how much they cost:

Female VTs and DeTs: $1.00-$2.50
Female CTs, DTs or HMs: $2-4.00
Male VTs: $2-4.00
Male DeTs: $2-10.00 (often mislabeled as either halfmoons or veiltails)
Male CTs and DTs: $4-7.00
Male HMs: $10-20.00 (depending on the markings)
Male plakats, EEs, rosetails, "kings," anything else fancy: $15 and up

And then there are Ebay and Aquabid bettas. :lol:


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

One of my LFS sell their Betta for $7,they usually have male & female VT & CT.Plus they can order in other tail types which cost a bit more.

Petbarn (the ones I've been to) only sell males and the prices are around $10 for VT,$15 for CT,$20 for HM & $26 for PK.

Another LFS I recently started going to sell imported Betta from Thailand,mostly PK,HMPK (standard & Giant),HM,CT,also some VT.And their prices range from $15 for VT,$35-$45 for PK & HMPK,and up to $75-$100 for Giants.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

In Ottawa, Canada bettas can range from $3 -$6 for a VT female to $50 for a locally bred HM pair. Typically VTs are $4 - $7, CTs $9 - $12, HMs $9 - $20, HMPKs $5 - $20. It really differs from place to place.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here in Ohio USA 
Veil tails and deltas are about $5
Crown tails $7
And dumbos are $15
Females of any tail type are $2 to $3 

Pretty cheap! But most equipment isn't, lol


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

+1 ^

About the same in Colorado. I paid $20 for my Rose Petal and $15 for my EE from Petco. Petsmart is a few dollars cheaper for all breeds.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I've only been to my local store, which labels things weird.

Females: $4
"Males" (usually DeT and CT): $5
"Show betta" (VT): $5
Halfmoons (never seen a true halfmoon there): $12
EE: $13
Plakat: $17
DoubleTails: $17


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Houston, Texas area:
Petsmart:
VT female: $2-4
VT Male: $3-5
CT female: $4-5
CT Male: $7-9
HM/SD/DeT male: $9-12
EEPK male: $12-15
EEHM male: $15-17 (never seen one in stores and I frequent 4 different locations)

Petco:
VT female: $1-3
VT Male $2-4
CT female: $2-4
CT Male: $4-6
DeT female: $8-11 (never seen one in stores)
DeT Male: $11-15
HM female: $9-12 (never seen one in stores)
HM male: $8-15
HMPK male: $9-13
King Male: $9-13
HMDTPK Male: $11-15
HM King Male: $22-30 (never found one in stores)
EEDeT Male: $22-30 (never found one in stores)
EEHMPK Male: $25-40(never seen one in stores)
EEHM Male: $25-35 (never seen one in stores)
I think Rosetails are $20 and butterflies(which usually counts marbles) are $15-16

Walmart
Female VT: $3
Male VT $4
Male CT: $6


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

the one LPS I have has veiltails for 5.99, and crowntails for 6.99
that's all they carryD:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

All your bettas are so cheap!!

In NZ
VT: $15-30
CT: $25-50
EE: $50-80
HM/SD: $45-90
HMPK: $40-90
Anything dragon no matter what type: $50-80
Female: $15-30

Everything so expensive over in nz because the cost of importing and quarantine is so high and the importers need to make a profit otherwise its not worth importing


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

@trilobite Thats crazy! but I think that's the reason why most fishies are expensive in tassie since we're not actually allowed to import of sell any fish unless we have a permit  

I would be buying bettas off eBay or there is an awesome Australian website, but I'd need a permit tassie is pretty sucky! but it's definitely interesting to see the different prices all around the world!  :-D


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

From what I can remember, Pets at Home prices are: 
VT - £5 ($8) 
CT - £8 ($12) 
HM - £15 ($23) 
EE - £15 ($23) 
Females - £2.75 or two for £4 ($4 or $6) 

Officially they don't sell Double Tails, Deltas / Super Deltas, Rose / Feather Tails, Combtails, Plakats and fancy colours such as dragons, marbles, kois and what not. It's usually just blue or red VTs. 
Many fish are mislabelled. My PK boy was a female according to the store, and my DeT was a VT. The "Halfmoon bettas" are usually DeT or SDeT, and most EEs are EEPKs and I don't really understand why they're just as expensive as HMs. 
It kinda sucks living here because there's not much variety when it comes to bettas. I see all these fancy fish on the forum and I'm like whoa, I wish I could get that here haha. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my fish and I think they're very handsome. But it would be nice to see something more exotic now and then.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha I know your pain there Kisiel. I only have one store near me, the next ones are an hour away. It's a small store and up here in the north many products are unavailable to most stores. There is also little variety in the bettas here. The general red, blues, multis. Mainly VT and CT, deltas marked as halfmoons, and juveniles sold as females (2 month olds). Recently seeing lots of short bodied double tails in multi, bicolour, silver(?), and white/blue marble. Also seen EE's from time to time, mainly blue, and always delta. Once I saw a plakat.

Anytime I see a nice/unique fish there I want to grab it. Got a Butterfly VT and pale lavender(?) EE DeT. Almost grabbed what might have been a blue/white marble CTPK or CT female, but didn't.

Anyways sorry for the ramble haha


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

You know what i shall do this i will go back there soon find out how much they are!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

EE are $23 and half giant PKs are $30 ... found out while at my very local LPS just now. I might go get a half giant boy tomorrow


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

wow, $30? Where you at Fleet?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

In Ottawa ... there's a lot of variety here. Colours and tails of every type but you just need to know where to find them. The Kings are new - I've only ever seen them mislabled.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

M VT - $4
F VT - $3
M CT - $6 
F CT - $4
M DT - $8
M HM - $12
M BT - $16
Babies - $2

Those are the only ones I can remember. That's at Petco. There's also a small LFS that only sells VTs and they are $7 there.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd love to get a giant betta! in tassie we seem to miss out on a couple of breeds of bettas those being: spade tails, rose tails, feather tails, and the giant bettas, I am dyingggg to get a rose rail in either solid white, black or yellow, they are so pretty!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

@Fleetfish Awesome, lucky you  also nice to meet another Ontarian.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got my Veil tail boy, Atlas for free, along with my moms VT, George. A local fish shop was handing out free bettas (VTs) to people who wanted them. My mom picked up 2, one for me and one for her. Atlas started the hobby for me. 

I got my halfmoon marble butterfly boy at Petco for $15, and then my Elephant ear plakad at petsmart for $10 (both RIP). 

Then I got my female crowntail for about $5 at petsmart. 

I know rosetails at petco are like $20, while most veil tails are usually 2-6, females being cheaper.


----------

